
Thoughts on Ecommerce: The Status Quo - saadalem
https://julian.digital/2020/05/17/thoughts-on-ecommerce-the-status-quo-shopify-shop-amazon/
======
godzillabrennus
Now the Facebook of e-commerce is Facebook.

[https://about.fb.com/news/2020/05/introducing-facebook-
shops...](https://about.fb.com/news/2020/05/introducing-facebook-shops/)

~~~
ozfive
How poignant!

------
agustif
Owning your own unique niche is the only way nowadays

~~~
lecarore
The ads I can see on Instagram are always following the same pattern : find
1-10 interesting products on AliExpress that are visually appealing. Multiply
the price by a factor of two to three. Make a website dedicated to this
product only, constantly pretending there's a big exceptional sale right now.
They only do droppshipping so the margins are huge. They provide almost no
value. And they win the ads auctions. Customers usually get disappointed by
the quality as they just bought a cheap Chinese item at a price that makes you
think it's high quality.

